# 10-hr road trip with senior GSD, hip dysplasia



## stephanie in las vegas (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi,

We rescued a 9-year old GSD earlier this year. I'm debating bringing her with us for a 10-hour road trip to visit my mom. I've looked at road-trip safety advice on this forum, but I was wondering if anyone has tips specifically for traveling with a senior dog. 

She's got bad hip dysplasia and I'm worried about keeping her comfortable for the 10-hour ride. I can't imagine it would be easy on her joints, even with a dog bed in the car. 

Just interested in ideas, pros and cons of taking a dog with hip dysplasia for 10-hours in the car (each way), vs keeping her in a kennel instead for a week? 

thank you!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

she will be much happier with you for sure....being in a kennel - on cement is going to be much much harder on her physically than riding in the backseat/cargo area of a car!!! Not to mention mental stress....my dogs would much rather go anywhere, even in a crate in the back of the truck than be left home even....the minute I put shoes and socks on, they are dancing and running to the door...if I say "crate", they put down their heads and sigh, I kid you not! they go into crates in a state of dejection and sadness, I cannot imagine leaving them in a boarding kennel.

Lee


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I agree with Lee. She would much better to be with you then fretting her time away in a kennel. Yes, take the dog bed and also plan on breaks so she can work out any stiffness with a walk - that would also tire her out so she naps in the car. You may want to check with your vet on medication for any stiffness.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I've got an 11 year old. He doesn't have HD but he has arthritis in his hind end. He loves car rides and would be much happier with us than in a kennel.

If it were me I'd make a quick to the vet to see if they could give some extra pain meds just to make it easier.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Not sure if she has trouble jumping in and out of the car, but if she does, maybe a pet ramp could help?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stephanie in las vegas (Apr 7, 2013)

*Thank you!!*

Thanks everyone for your thoughts! I feel a lot more comfortable now. I was worried that jostling her in the car might be awful compared to keeping her on "firm" land in a kennel. But of course I'd rather take her with me, and especially if I feel like it's not going to do any awful awful damage to her joints. Thank you everyone, and happy thanksgiving!

-Stephanie


----------

